# VirtualBox and 3D Acceleration

## NorthVan

I'm trying to get 3D graphics working in Virtualbox, Gentoo host, Windows 10 guest.

I can install the drivers from the additions in safe mode.

When I reboot the windows guest all is well until after the log in screen - the guest crashes before the desktop displays

I'm using GeForce 8600 GT, which I know is pretty old, nouveau driver (as the nvidia driver doesn't work with the latest linux kernels).

Question: Is this a software issue, or is my hardware just too old now? Is VirtualBox 3D support something that works for windows 10, as it is marked experimental?

```

# uname -a

Linux schlampe 4.4.6-gentoo-88 #4 SMP PREEMPT Sun May 15 16:46:43 GMT 2016 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU W3550 @ 3.07GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

# lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G98 [Quadro NVS 295] (rev a1)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] (rev a1)

08:04.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Electronics Systems Ltd. MGA G200eW WPCM450 (rev 0a)

```

X.org.0.log

```

[   150.743] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   150.743] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   150.744] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   150.744]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0

[   150.744]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0

[   150.744] (==) AIGLX enabled

[   150.744] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[   150.745] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[   150.745] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   150.745]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.11

[   150.745]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   150.745]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0

[   150.745] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[   150.745] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[   150.745]    RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[   150.745]    RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[   150.745]    GeForce 256     (NV10)

[   150.745]    GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[   150.745]    GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[   150.745]    GeForce 3       (NV20)

[   150.745]    GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[   150.745]    GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[   150.745]    GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[   150.745]    GeForce 7       (G7x)

[   150.745]    GeForce 8       (G8x)

[   150.745]    GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[   150.745]    GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[   150.745] (++) using VT number 2

[   150.745] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[   150.745] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[   150.745] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[   150.745] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[   150.745] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[   150.745] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NV84"

[   150.745] (**) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

```

VBox log

```

00:00:15.049147 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxWddmPickResources: found the VBE card

00:00:15.051562 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_VENDOR:   nouveau

00:00:15.051572 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_RENDERER: Gallium 0.4 on NV84

00:00:15.051575 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_VERSION:  3.0 Mesa 11.0.6

00:00:15.051577 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_multisample GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_copy_texture GL_EXT_polygon_offset GL_EXT_subtexture GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_texture GL_EXT_texture3D GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_multitexture GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_INGR_blend_func_separate GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_MESA_window_pos GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_MESA_pack_invert GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_OES_read_format GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_instanced GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_OES_EGL_image GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_swizzle GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_NV_conditional_render GL_AMD_conservative_depth GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_ARB_debug_output GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_texture_snorm GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_ARB_get_program_binary GL_ARB_robustness GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_timer_query GL_NV_vdpau_interop GL_ARB_base_instance GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage GL_ARB_conservative_depth GL_ARB_internalformat_query GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack GL_ARB_shading_language_packing GL_ARB_texture_storage GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata GL_ARB_program_interface_query GL_ARB_stencil_texturing GL_ARB_texture_query_levels GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample GL_ARB_texture_view GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding GL_KHR_debug GL_ARB_buffer_storage GL_ARB_multi_bind GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge GL_ARB_texture_stencil8 GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix GL_ARB_clip_control GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted GL_ARB_derivative_control GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query GL_ARB_texture_barrier GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp GL_KHR_context_flush_control 

00:00:15.052119 OpenGL Info: crCmd ENABLED

00:00:15.055417 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::DxgkDdiStartDevice: using HGSMI

00:00:15.066008 gl version string: 03.0 Mesa 11.0.6

00:00:15.066022 gl version: 0x30000

00:00:15.066032 gl extensions: GL_ARB_multisample GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_copy_texture GL_EXT_polygon_offset GL_EXT_subtexture GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_texture GL_EXT_texture3D GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_multitexture GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_INGR_blend_func_separate GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_MESA_window_pos GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_MESA_pack_invert GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_OES_read_format GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_instanced GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_OES_EGL_image GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_swizzle GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_NV_conditional_render GL_AMD_conservative_depth GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_ARB_debug_output GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_texture_snorm GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_ARB_get_program_binary GL_ARB_robustness GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_timer_query GL_NV_vdpau_interop GL_ARB_base_instance GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage GL_ARB_conservative_depth GL_ARB_internalformat_query GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack GL_ARB_shading_language_packing GL_ARB_texture_storage GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata GL_ARB_program_interface_query GL_ARB_stencil_texturing GL_ARB_texture_query_levels GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample GL_ARB_texture_view GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding GL_KHR_debug GL_ARB_buffer_storage GL_ARB_multi_bind GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge GL_ARB_texture_stencil8 GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix GL_ARB_clip_control GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted GL_ARB_derivative_control GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query GL_ARB_texture_barrier GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp GL_KHR_context_flush_control 

00:00:15.066042 GL_ARB_multitexture: 1

00:00:15.066046 GL_ARB_shader_objects: 1

00:00:15.066049 GL_ARB_fragment_shader: 1

00:00:15.066052 GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object: 1

00:00:15.066055 GL_ARB_texture_rectangle: 1

00:00:15.066059 GL_EXT_texture_rectangle: 1

00:00:15.066061 GL_NV_texture_rectangle: 1

00:00:15.066064 GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two: 1

00:00:15.066067 GL_EXT_framebuffer_object: 1

00:00:15.066094 Max Tex Coords (8), Img Units (16)

00:00:15.067149 2D is supported!

00:00:15.076636 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::DxgkDdiQueryAdapterInfo: DXGKQAITYPE_QUERYSEGMENT3 treating as unsupported!

00:00:15.204774 VBVA: InfoScreen: [0] @0,0 1920x937, line 0x1e00, BPP 32, flags 0x1

00:00:15.204806 Display::handleDisplayResize: uScreenId=0 pvVRAM=00007f214c000000 w=1920 h=937 bpp=32 cbLine=0x1E00 flags=0x1

00:00:15.204846 GUI: UIFrameBufferPrivate::NotifyChange: Screen=0, Origin=0x0, Size=1920x937, Sending to async-handler

00:00:15.204959 GUI: UIMachineView::sltHandleNotifyChange: Screen=0, Size=1920x937

00:00:15.204973 GUI: UIFrameBufferPrivate::handleNotifyChange: Size=1920x937

00:00:15.205162 GUI: UIFrameBufferPrivate::performResize: Size=1920x937, Directly using source bitmap content

00:00:15.205191 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: Opening display :1

00:00:15.223908 Display::handleDisplayResize: uScreenId=0 pvVRAM=00007f214c000000 w=1920 h=937 bpp=32 cbLine=0x1E00 flags=0x1

00:00:15.223968 GUI: UIFrameBufferPrivate::NotifyChange: Screen=0, Origin=0x0, Size=1920x937, Sending to async-handler

00:00:15.224048 GUI: UIMachineView::sltHandleNotifyChange: Screen=0, Size=1920x937

00:00:15.224060 GUI: UIFrameBufferPrivate::handleNotifyChange: Size=1920x937

00:00:15.224072 GUI: UIFrameBufferPrivate::performResize: Size=1920x937, Directly using source bitmap content

00:00:16.904941 GUI: UISession::sltAdditionsChange: GA state change event came, notifying listeners.

00:00:16.904968 GUI: UIMachineLogicNormal::sltCheckForRequestedVisualStateType: Requested-state=0, Machine-state=5

00:00:16.932412 GUI: UISession::sltAdditionsChange: GA state really changed, notifying listeners.

00:00:16.932439 GUI: UIMachineViewNormal::adjustGuestScreenSize: Adjust guest-screen size if necessary.

00:00:16.932445 GUI: UISession::sltAdditionsChange: GA state change event came, notifying listeners.

00:00:16.932448 GUI: UIMachineLogicNormal::sltCheckForRequestedVisualStateType: Requested-state=0, Machine-state=5

00:00:16.956014 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_VENDOR:   nouveau

00:00:16.956037 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_RENDERER: Gallium 0.4 on NV84

00:00:16.956041 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_VERSION:  3.0 Mesa 11.0.6

00:00:16.956043 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_multisample GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_copy_texture GL_EXT_polygon_offset GL_EXT_subtexture GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_texture GL_EXT_texture3D GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_multitexture GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_INGR_blend_func_separate GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_MESA_window_pos GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_MESA_pack_invert GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_OES_read_format GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_instanced GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_OES_EGL_image GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_swizzle GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_NV_conditional_render GL_AMD_conservative_depth GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_ARB_debug_output GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_texture_snorm GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_ARB_get_program_binary GL_ARB_robustness GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_timer_query GL_NV_vdpau_interop GL_ARB_base_instance GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage GL_ARB_conservative_depth GL_ARB_internalformat_query GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack GL_ARB_shading_language_packing GL_ARB_texture_storage GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata GL_ARB_program_interface_query GL_ARB_stencil_texturing GL_ARB_texture_query_levels GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample GL_ARB_texture_view GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding GL_KHR_debug GL_ARB_buffer_storage GL_ARB_multi_bind GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge GL_ARB_texture_stencil8 GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix GL_ARB_clip_control GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted GL_ARB_derivative_control GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query GL_ARB_texture_barrier GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp GL_KHR_context_flush_control 

00:00:17.036717 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpD3DCAPS9: *****Start Dumping D3DCAPS9:*******

00:00:17.036779 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpD3DCAPS9: WoW64 flag(0)

00:00:17.036815 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x00000001, 0x00000000, 0x00020000, 0xe00a0000,

00:00:17.036853 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x00000320, 0x80000001, 0x00000003, 0x0019aff1,

00:00:17.036890 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x000e6ff2, 0x077363b1, 0x000000ff, 0x00003fff,

00:00:17.036927 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x000023ff, 0x000000ff, 0x00084208, 0x0001eccd,

00:00:17.036963 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x07030700, 0x07030700, 0x03030300, 0x0000003f,

00:00:17.037000 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x0000003f, 0x0000001f, 0x00002000, 0x00002000,

00:00:17.037036 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x00000800, 0x00008000, 0x00002000, 0x00000010,

00:00:17.037071 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x501502f9, 0xc6000000, 0xc6000000, 0x46000000,

00:00:17.037107 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x46000000, 0x00000000, 0x000001ff, 0x00100008,

00:00:17.037142 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x03feffff, 0x00000008, 0x00000008, 0x0000013b,

00:00:17.037178 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x00000008, 0x00000008, 0x00000001, 0x00000000,

00:00:17.037214 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x42800000, 0x000fffff, 0x000fffff, 0x00000010,

00:00:17.037250 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x00000400, 0xfffe0300, 0x00000100, 0xffff0300,

00:00:17.037286 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x41000000, 0x00000051, 0x00000000, 0x00000000,

00:00:17.037323 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000001, 0x0000030f,

00:00:17.037359 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x00000004, 0x03000300, 0x00000001, 0x00000018,

00:00:17.037395 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x00000020, 0x00000004, 0x0000001f, 0x00000018,

00:00:17.037431 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x00000020, 0x00000004, 0x00000200, 0x01000100,

00:00:17.037481 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpDword: 0x0000ffff, 0x0000ffff, 0x00004000, 0x00004000,

00:00:17.037521 VMMDev: Guest Log: VBoxMP::vboxUmdDumpD3DCAPS9: *****End Dumping D3DCAPS9**********

00:00:18.392900 RTC: period=0x20 (32) 1024 Hz

00:00:18.532155 RTC: period=0x200 (512) 64 Hz

00:00:18.752847 RTC: period=0x20 (32) 1024 Hz

00:00:18.782591 RTC: period=0x200 (512) 64 Hz

00:00:19.204797 RTC: period=0x20 (32) 1024 Hz

00:00:19.594533 RTC: period=0x200 (512) 64 Hz

00:00:21.333465 RTC: period=0x20 (32) 1024 Hz

00:00:21.768540 RTC: period=0x200 (512) 64 Hz

00:00:22.206946 RTC: period=0x20 (32) 1024 Hz

00:00:22.628526 RTC: period=0x200 (512) 64 Hz

00:00:22.830283 RTC: period=0x20 (32) 1024 Hz

00:00:23.299894 RTC: period=0x200 (512) 64 Hz

00:00:33.727385 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_VENDOR:   nouveau

00:00:33.727407 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_RENDERER: Gallium 0.4 on NV84

00:00:33.727412 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_VERSION:  3.0 Mesa 11.0.6

00:00:33.727415 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_multisample GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_copy_texture GL_EXT_polygon_offset GL_EXT_subtexture GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_texture GL_EXT_texture3D GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_multitexture GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_INGR_blend_func_separate GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_MESA_window_pos GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_MESA_pack_invert GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_OES_read_format GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_instanced GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_OES_EGL_image GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_swizzle GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_NV_conditional_render GL_AMD_conservative_depth GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_ARB_debug_output GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_texture_snorm GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_ARB_get_program_binary GL_ARB_robustness GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_timer_query GL_NV_vdpau_interop GL_ARB_base_instance GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage GL_ARB_conservative_depth GL_ARB_internalformat_query GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack GL_ARB_shading_language_packing GL_ARB_texture_storage GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata GL_ARB_program_interface_query GL_ARB_stencil_texturing GL_ARB_texture_query_levels GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample GL_ARB_texture_view GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding GL_KHR_debug GL_ARB_buffer_storage GL_ARB_multi_bind GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge GL_ARB_texture_stencil8 GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix GL_ARB_clip_control GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted GL_ARB_derivative_control GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query GL_ARB_texture_barrier GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp GL_KHR_context_flush_control 

00:00:34.015465 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_VENDOR:   nouveau

00:00:34.015480 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_RENDERER: Gallium 0.4 on NV84

00:00:34.015483 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_VERSION:  3.0 Mesa 11.0.6

00:00:34.015486 OpenGL Info: Render SPU: GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_multisample GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_copy_texture GL_EXT_polygon_offset GL_EXT_subtexture GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_texture GL_EXT_texture3D GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_multitexture GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_INGR_blend_func_separate GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_MESA_window_pos GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fog_distance GL_APPLE_packed_pixels GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_float GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_MESA_pack_invert GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_OES_read_format GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_instanced GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_timer_query GL_OES_EGL_image GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_swizzle GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_NV_conditional_render GL_AMD_conservative_depth GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_ARB_debug_output GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_texture_snorm GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_ARB_get_program_binary GL_ARB_robustness GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_timer_query GL_NV_vdpau_interop GL_ARB_base_instance GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage GL_ARB_conservative_depth GL_ARB_internalformat_query GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack GL_ARB_shading_language_packing GL_ARB_texture_storage GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_transform_feedback GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata GL_ARB_program_interface_query GL_ARB_stencil_texturing GL_ARB_texture_query_levels GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample GL_ARB_texture_view GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding GL_KHR_debug GL_ARB_buffer_storage GL_ARB_multi_bind GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge GL_ARB_texture_stencil8 GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix GL_ARB_clip_control GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted GL_ARB_derivative_control GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query GL_ARB_texture_barrier GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp GL_KHR_context_flush_control 

00:00:38.814665 RTC: period=0x20 (32) 1024 Hz

00:00:38.829233 RTC: period=0x200 (512) 64 Hz

00:00:43.018312 RTC: period=0x20 (32) 1024 Hz

00:00:43.032008 RTC: period=0x200 (512) 64 Hz

00:00:45.051090 RTC: period=0x20 (32) 1024 Hz

00:00:45.063653 RTC: period=0x200 (512) 64 Hz

```

```

# glxinfo 

name of display: :1

display: :1  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_swap_control

client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_buffer_age, GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, 

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_query_renderer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync

GLX version: 1.4

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_create_context, GLX_ARB_create_context_profile, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, 

    GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_INTEL_swap_event, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_MESA_multithread_makecurrent, GLX_MESA_query_renderer, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync

OpenGL vendor string: nouveau

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on NV84

OpenGL core profile version string: 3.3 (Core Profile) Mesa 11.0.6

OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 3.30

OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)

OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profile

OpenGL core profile extensions:

    GL_AMD_conservative_depth, GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax, 

    GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility, GL_ARB_base_instance, 

    GL_ARB_blend_func_extended, GL_ARB_buffer_storage, 

    GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object, GL_ARB_clip_control, 

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage, 

    GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted, GL_ARB_conservative_depth, 

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_debug_output, GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float, 

    GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_derivative_control, GL_ARB_direct_state_access, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_draw_instanced, GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, 

    GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location, GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_layer_viewport, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_ARB_get_program_binary, GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, GL_ARB_internalformat_query, 

    GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata, GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multi_bind, GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, 

    GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_program_interface_query, 

    GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, GL_ARB_robustness, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, 

    GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects, 

    GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 

    GL_ARB_shader_subroutine, GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack, GL_ARB_shading_language_packing, 

    GL_ARB_stencil_texturing, GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_barrier, 

    GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object, GL_ARB_texture_buffer_range, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_ARB_texture_float, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge, GL_ARB_texture_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_query_levels, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_texture_rg, GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui, 

    GL_ARB_texture_stencil8, GL_ARB_texture_storage, 

    GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample, GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, 

    GL_ARB_texture_view, GL_ARB_timer_query, GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev, GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev, 

    GL_ARB_viewport_array, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, GL_EXT_draw_instanced, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled, GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_float, 

    GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix, GL_EXT_texture_array, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_integer, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, 

    GL_EXT_texture_snorm, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, 

    GL_EXT_transform_feedback, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_KHR_context_flush_control, GL_KHR_debug, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba, 

    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_NV_texture_barrier, GL_NV_vdpau_interop, GL_OES_EGL_image, 

    GL_OES_read_format

OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 11.0.6

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30

OpenGL context flags: (none)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_AMD_conservative_depth, GL_AMD_shader_trinary_minmax, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility, GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility, GL_ARB_base_instance, 

    GL_ARB_blend_func_extended, GL_ARB_buffer_storage, 

    GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object, GL_ARB_clip_control, 

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage, 

    GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted, GL_ARB_conservative_depth, 

    GL_ARB_copy_buffer, GL_ARB_debug_output, GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float, 

    GL_ARB_depth_clamp, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_derivative_control, 

    GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_draw_instanced, GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location, 

    GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location, GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB, GL_ARB_get_program_binary, 

    GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, 

    GL_ARB_half_float_vertex, GL_ARB_instanced_arrays, 

    GL_ARB_internalformat_query, GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata, 

    GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment, GL_ARB_map_buffer_range, GL_ARB_multi_bind, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query2, GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_program_interface_query, GL_ARB_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_ARB_robustness, GL_ARB_sampler_objects, GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding, 

    GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack, 

    GL_ARB_shading_language_packing, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_stencil_texturing, 

    GL_ARB_sync, GL_ARB_texture_barrier, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_texture_multisample, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_query_levels, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_texture_rg, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui, GL_ARB_texture_stencil8, 

    GL_ARB_texture_storage, GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample, 

    GL_ARB_texture_swizzle, GL_ARB_texture_view, GL_ARB_timer_query, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra, GL_ARB_vertex_array_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev, GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ATI_separate_stencil, GL_ATI_texture_compression_3dc, 

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, 

    GL_EXT_draw_instanced, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp, GL_EXT_provoking_vertex, 

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix, 

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_array, GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_integer, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode, GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, 

    GL_EXT_texture_snorm, GL_EXT_texture_swizzle, GL_EXT_timer_query, 

    GL_EXT_transform_feedback, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra, 

    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_KHR_context_flush_control, GL_KHR_debug, GL_MESA_pack_invert, 

    GL_MESA_texture_signed_rgba, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fog_distance, 

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_barrier, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vdpau_interop, 

    GL_OES_EGL_image, GL_OES_read_format, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

OpenGL ES profile version string: OpenGL ES 3.0 Mesa 11.0.6

OpenGL ES profile shading language version string: OpenGL ES GLSL ES 3.00

OpenGL ES profile extensions:

    GL_APPLE_texture_max_level, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, 

    GL_EXT_color_buffer_float, GL_EXT_discard_framebuffer, 

    GL_EXT_draw_buffers, GL_EXT_map_buffer_range, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_read_format_bgra, GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects, 

    GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_format_BGRA8888, GL_EXT_texture_rg, 

    GL_EXT_texture_type_2_10_10_10_REV, GL_EXT_unpack_subimage, 

    GL_KHR_context_flush_control, GL_NV_draw_buffers, 

    GL_NV_fbo_color_attachments, GL_NV_read_buffer, GL_NV_read_depth, 

    GL_NV_read_depth_stencil, GL_NV_read_stencil, GL_OES_EGL_image, 

    GL_OES_EGL_image_external, GL_OES_EGL_sync, 

    GL_OES_compressed_ETC1_RGB8_texture, GL_OES_depth24, GL_OES_depth_texture, 

    GL_OES_depth_texture_cube_map, GL_OES_element_index_uint, 

    GL_OES_fbo_render_mipmap, GL_OES_get_program_binary, GL_OES_mapbuffer, 

    GL_OES_packed_depth_stencil, GL_OES_rgb8_rgba8, 

    GL_OES_standard_derivatives, GL_OES_stencil8, GL_OES_surfaceless_context, 

    GL_OES_texture_3D, GL_OES_texture_float, GL_OES_texture_float_linear, 

    GL_OES_texture_half_float, GL_OES_texture_half_float_linear, 

    GL_OES_texture_npot, GL_OES_vertex_array_object

```

```

# glxgears

Running synchronized to the vertical refresh.  The framerate should be

approximately the same as the monitor refresh rate.

303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.480 FPS

301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.001 FPS

300 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.999 FPS

301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.000 FPS

```

----------

## smerf

Do you have RDP enabled? I had similiar issue when both RDP and 3D acceleration were enabled.

----------

## NorthVan

So, I played about with settings and nothing fixed it. Then I did a windows upgrade to a newer version of windows 10. Then 3D works. If I upgrade vbox additions, then 3D breaks. So I think there is something in the additions CD that is breaking windows 3D drivers.

----------

## smerf

Thanks for the feedback.

Out of curiosity I just tried RDP with newest VirtualBox (5.1.6) with Win7 guest and it does not crash anymore  :Smile: 

Most ikely a fixed VirtualBox issue (in the meantime Win received several updates so it might be a combination of factors).

----------

